# Frage zum drawLine-Befehl



## CyberKane (29. Jul 2004)

1. Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit wie man den den drawLine-Befehl dazu bringen kann, dass er nur gestrichelte Linien zeichnet?

2. Ist es möglich die Liniendicke zu verändern?


----------



## Illuvatar (29. Jul 2004)

2. Schau dir mal die Stroke-Klasse an, den Stroke kannst du dann beim Graphics2D Objekt setzen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Jul 2004)

1. Kannst Du mit einem Objekt von BasicStroke erreichen.

```
Stroke s = new BasicStroke(4.0f,           //Breite
               BasicStroke.CAP_SQUARE,     //Endstück
               BasicStroke.JOIN_MITER,     //Verbindungsstück
               10.0f,                      //und dessen Begrenzung
               new float[] {20.0f, 20.0f}, //Strichmuster
               0.0f);                      //Strichmusterverschiebung
```
_Quelle: Java Foundation Classes In A Nutshell (O'Reilly)_


----------

